
Radical Real Estate Ideas to Fix Our Broken Housing System - DoreenMichele
https://www.fastcompany.com/40547215/4-radical-real-estate-ideas-to-fix-our-broken-housing-system
======
DrScump

      Big banks and mortgage companies attach stringent criteria and high interest rates to loans
    

I think actual data would show that the past 20 years or so have seen the
_least_ stringent mandates and _lowest_ interest rates in US history. When I
bought my home, interest rates were _double_ what they are now, and 20% down
payments were standard (any less typically required private mortgage
insurance).

